# top gear



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

reminder guys its at half 8 2night :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145150


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i didnt see that one opps :lol:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

is it me or is Clarkson just not funny anymore. Guy Ritchie was a waste of time and the only good thing in the whole show was the x5/q7/land rover.

TG is sinking like the twingo ...


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought it was a great episode, one of the best for a long time!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not a bad episode but nothing really stood out as great like the other episodes. 

Guy Ritchie.........noimation for personality of the year, I think not. 

Shame about the Twingo though, love those cars so cringed a lot seeing Clarkson smash it up then sink it. Still, I'm steering more towards one haha.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

BBC TV licence money being spent well!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool car that Twingo. They look pretty good in white too.


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

Cant say I was blown away by how brilliant that episode was, still better than most things on so I can live with it. Shame its not on next week though.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

i wasnt imrpessed. went for a cuppa at the start with the airside vehicles
then guy ritchie came so i sorted out my stuff for tomorrrow
and then the twingo ... saw a bit of that but then got bored and clarksons jokes werent funny so started switching channels.

im a hardcore top gear fan so me not watching it all properly is saying something !


----------



## Domus (Oct 26, 2005)

Very poor episode IMHO


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

davidrogers190 said:


> I thought it was a great episode, one of the best for a long time!


did we watch the same one or were you watching an old one on Dave??

Sorry, that was a waste of 1 hour of my life and I normally love Top Gear, and rarely have a bad word to say about it.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

same as Coxy wasted an hour of my life!!


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought the airport thing was quite funny...... apart from that the 4x4 bit seemed a bit pointless.... and the twingo bit well.... that was alright.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Only bit of entertainment was the airport bit, but that isn't really the sort of thing I want when watching Top Gear but I will still watch it when it is on because it is better than almost everything else on UK TV, especially at that time slot.


Could always read a book I suppose...


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

I must admits that last nights TG was utter ****e. I'll always watch it as there is an element of motoring and it is the only decent program on telly. But they have definitely gone down the pan as of late, budget cuts didn't help either.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im a little worried about where TG is going ATM.

I actually fell asleep halfway through (I was very tired but c'mon)

I was going to bed after TG but after the X5/Q7 thing i was gone.

Not as funny as it used to be and they just don't do reviews as good as they used to anymore and it's getting boring. NEVER though id say that about TG


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

The Airside vehicles were funny and all i could think of was the Cadbury's advert.

The 4x4's were shown to be pointless and they actually recommended the diesel.

The Overfinch was tasty.

The Renault was reviewed well and Ross Kemp in the back was funny.

TG don't do any car content and people are bored. They do car content but less comedy and people are bored. They blatently send up a national newspaper and people don't find it funny. 

It seems that if they are not drving around at 300mph with their hair on fire being riotously funny whilst being filmed by oscar winning cinematographers, then people are not happy.

I think the problem is more with the people than TG.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

i'm not being a moaner here and like a crack now and again but that airport vehicles bit just made me yawn - utterly pointless and a complete waste of money

4x4 bit, ok

star in car bit, i always wait til 15 mins after broadcast so can skip through it on sky plus, so boring! get rid of it

twingo was the best thing on that episode, more of that kinda stuff please! (obviously without ruining a perfectly good car - tbh people struggle on finance to pay for like that or equivalent value and TG can just trash it without a second moments thought, find that a bit disgusting  )


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I am a big TG fan but must admit I also fell asleep half way through it, when I came round I did rewind it and had to concentrate to stay awake. (I did watch it at midnight after just coming home from a late shift though and was knackered)

I don't mind them farting about but some of the recent episodes there is just far to much of it.

How about a new layout, 20 mins farting around then 20 mins of stupidly overpriced supercars going round the track sideways and then the stig doing a lap in it, then 20 mins about proper everyday cars. I know that TG has moved away from reviews and the like but it is meant to be a motoring program and it would be nice if they did some real tests involving everyday cars, the amount of cars that have been released in recent years without even a mention is unreal and to see some pitted against eachother on everyday stuff would make a refreshing change.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Isn't the reality that a Mondeo does the job just as as a 3 series but is a little less well put together and a little less quick. But, it's a little less pricey so that's OK?

Cars are so much of a muchness now that you may as well say. Go and pick the best looking one you can afford. Which is what they do. 

Then they go a do things in cars that i can't afford and i enjoy it.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

4x4 & Twingo ok. Rest was pants, even the news was pants.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i'll disagree with most of you, last nights episode was a good one for me, maybe not so much the airport vehicles, x5, Q7 and Range rover...the twingo at the end cracked me up and with ross kemp in the boot made me laugh oh so hard


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

buckas said:


> i'm not being a moaner here and like a crack now and again but that airport vehicles bit just made me yawn - utterly pointless and a complete waste of money
> 
> 4x4 bit, ok
> 
> ...


My thoughts too


----------

